# 1985 Specialized Stumpjumper Sport



## WVBicycles (Jun 22, 2017)

Me and my father purchased a load of 12 bikes yesterday and this 1985 Stumpy Sport was one them only if it was a size bigger then it would be a keeper for sure. I had one of these 2 years ago and I sold it for $400 at a local bike show . These mid 1980's Specialized MTBs don't pop often but if they do they fetch good money.


----------



## kwoodyh (Jun 22, 2017)

What size frame is it? Very nice bike!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WVBicycles (Jun 23, 2017)

20" frame I believe


----------

